

The double factorial  - J3L2404
http://www.johndcook.com/blog/2010/09/21/variations-on-factorial/

======
tzs
I don't like the notation. If one is not familiar with double factorial and
encounters n!! one will think it means (n!)!.

A good mathematical notation should be easily recognizable by someone not
familiar with it as something new.

